# Rehabilitation



## h8we (Dec 19, 2013)

I had a DUI but have had my rehabilitation request approved by the Government of Canada. Do I still have to declare the offence on a new work permit application and therefore provide all the additional police checks required, or if it's my only offence, can I now check "No" to that question?


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

As far as I am aware, you have to declare it.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

What do you mean by 'rehabilitation request'? Do you mean a pardon? If you received a pardon you should be able to answer no as pardoned convictions are set aside and do not show up on police checks. If it were an employer asking you could legally answer no.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

He means a request to CIC to be considered criminally rehabilitated.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Liam(at)Large said:


> He means a request to CIC to be considered criminally rehabilitated.



Ah, I mistook it for a pardon issued in Canada for an offense committed in Canada.


----------

